#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Ποιότητα & εγγύηση κατασκευής - Ανασυγκρότηση της αγοράς σε περίοδο οικονομικής κρίσης

## Κουτίνας

“_Αίτημα αρκετών δεκαετιών του και μέρους του τεχνικού κόσμου,  αποτελεί η δημιουργία του Μητρώου Κατασκευαστών Ιδιωτικών Έργων  (ΜΗ.Κ.Ι.Ε.), το οποίο αποφάσισε να ικανοποιήσει η πολιτική ηγεσία του  ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ κοινοποιώντας το σχετικό Προεδρικό Διάταγμα (ΠΔ)  στους  εμπλεκόμενους Φορείς για να εκφράσουν τις απόψεις τους_”...
Για όσους παρακολουθούν τα δρώμενα στο χώρο των κατασκευών και γνωρίζουν  την “πονεμένη” ιστορία γύρω από το θέμα “ΜΗ.Κ.Ι.Ε”, το παραπάνω  δημιουργεί μια σειρά από εύλογα ερωτήματα όπως:


Το ότι επί σειρά ετών δεν ευοδώθηκε το σχετικό αίτημα, μήπως σημαίνει ότι ήταν σε λάθος βάση και κατεύθυνση;Υπάρχει  αυτή τη φορά πραγματική βούληση από την Πολιτεία για λύση στο όλο θέμα ή  είναι πάλι ένα “ανακάτεμα” ιδεών με στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση κάποιων  συντεχνιακών επαγγελματικών μικροσυμφερόντων ή και πολιτικών  σκοπιμοτήτων;Το προτεινόμενο ΠΔ, λαμβάνει υπόψη του τη  σχετική γόνιμη εμπειρία από την ώριμη ευρωπαϊκή αγορά ή είναι απλά μια  νέα μορφή  “εκτόνωσης” στα πλαίσια της κρίσης που ταλανίζει τον  κατασκευαστικό κλάδο της χώρας;


*Ποιότητα και εγγύηση*
Προκαλεί εντύπωση η επί σειρά ετών συνεχιζόμενη εκκρεμότητα για θέσπιση  κατάλληλων μέτρων που να εξασφαλίζουν ουσιαστικό έλεγχο της ποιότητας  κατασκευών και η χρόνια αδυναμία για διαμόρφωση ενός σύγχρονου θεσμικού  πλαισίου που να διασφαλίζει κάποιο αποδεκτό αίσθημα δικαίου στα θέματα  ευθύνης στο χώρο των τεχνικών έργων. Είτε αναφερόμαστε σε τεχνικά έργα  υποδομής είτε, κυρίως, σε κατασκευές κτηρίων.
Πολίτες ταλαιπωρούνται, κινδυνεύουν ή χάνουν χρόνο και χρήματα από τις  κακοτεχνίες των έργων, ανήμποροι τις περισσότερες φορές να βρουν το  δίκιο τους. Αν για τα φρούτα και τα λαχανικά μπορούμε να υποστηρίξουμε  ότι  η προστασία του Καταναλωτή - Πολίτη θα μπορούσε ίσως να αφεθεί  στους νόμους της αγοράς, κάτι τέτοιο δεν ισχύει για την ποιότητα των  κατασκευών,  η οποία δεν μπορεί να εκτιμηθεί “δια γυμνού οφθαλμού” από  τον Καταναλωτή - Αγοραστή. Άλλωστε δεν αγοράζουμε κάθε μέρα σπίτι ώστε  την επόμενη φορά να απευθυνθούμε σε άλλο “μαγαζί”. Ο Καταναλωτής έχει  κάθε λόγο τη στιγμή που πληρώνει, να απαιτεί τεκμηριωμένη αξιοπιστία και  εγγύηση ποιότητας και ασφάλειας για την κατασκευή που αγοράζει. Μήπως  θα πρέπει να προβληματισθούμε αν πράγματι θέλουμε να δούμε τα πράγματα  με σοβαρότητα και με ειλικρινή διάθεση για πρόοδο στα θέματα ποιότητας  και ασφάλειας των κατασκευών;  Ίσως είναι πλέον καιρός να ενστερνιστούμε  τη βασική αρχή πως *ένα τεχνικό έργο ως κοινωνικό αγαθό που είναι,  πρέπει να εξυπηρετεί το κοινωνικό σύνολο μέσα από συνθήκες υγιούς  επιχειρηματικού ανταγωνισμού*.
Όταν αγοράζουμε ένα μηχάνημα που έχει διάρκεια ζωής περί τα 15 χρόνια,  αυτό συνοδεύεται στην πράξη από εγγύηση ενός έτους. Γιατί να μη  συμβαίνει κάτι ανάλογο και με την αγορά κατοικίας που θεωρητικά έχει μια  διάρκεια ζωής της τάξεως των 150 χρόνων; Δεν είναι λογικό να υπάρχει  κάποια 10ετής Εγγύηση Κατασκευαστή για τυχόν δομικές ατέλειες (κρυφά  ελαττώματα) που μπορεί να επηρεάζουν την ασφάλεια  και την αντοχή της  κατασκευής στο χρόνο. Εξάλλου, αυτό δεν είναι και το πνεύμα του Νομοθέτη  στο άρθρο 693 του Αστικού Κώδικα, όπου ρητά αναφέρεται πως ο  Κατασκευαστής είναι υπόλογος έναντι του Πελάτη του επί 10ετία, για τυχόν  ουσιώδεις ατέλειες της κατασκευής που παραδίδει; Πόσοι γνωρίζουν πως η  εγγύηση αυτή μπορεί να παρέχεται από κάποια  Ασφαλιστική Εταιρεία; Και  όμως κάτι τέτοιο υπάρχει σε πολλές χώρες της Ευρώπης. όπου *πολλοί ιδιωτικοί Φορείς Ανάπτυξης Ακινήτων (**REAL* *ESTATE), προωθούν τη 10ετή ασφαλιστική εγγύηση ως “τεκμήριο ποιότητας” (**Quality* *Label)!  Άσχετα από τη διάθεση ή μη της Πολιτείας να θεσμοθετήσει κανόνες και  αρχές ποιότητας – εγγυήσεων, μήπως θα έπρεπε εγχώριοι Φορείς Ανάπτυξης  Ακινήτων να δουν θετικά το όλο θέμα και να το αξιοποιήσουν ως χρήσιμο  εργαλείο* *marketing, ιδιαίτερα στην παρούσα περίοδο της τρέχουσας οικονομικής κρίσης;*

*Τάσεις της σύγχρονης κοινωνίας - αγοράς*

Λαμβάνοντας  υπόψη τον παραπάνω προβληματισμό και τη σχετική εμπειρία από την  ευρύτερη αγορά, σχηματικά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι δύο είναι οι βασικοί  τρόποι για τον έλεγχο της ποιότητας και αξιοπιστίας των κατασκευών:


Ο παραδοσιακός τρόπος του ουσιαστικού και αντικειμενικού κρατικού ελέγχου κατά τη μελέτη και την κατασκευή καιΗ ανάθεση του ελέγχου σε αξιόπιστους και προς τούτο, αυστηρά διαπιστευμένους ανεξάρτητους Τρίτους Φορείς.

Ο πρώτος τρόπος μπορεί να λεχθεί πως έδωσε ό,τι είχε να δώσει και στο  χώρο των κατασκευών. Χωρίς να υπάρχει πρόθεση πολιτικολογίας, ο τρόπος  αυτός, με την κυριαρχία της διεθνούς τάσης για «λιγότερο κράτος» και  περιορισμό των κρατικών δαπανών, είτε έχει ατονήσει είτε έχει εκφυλισθεί  σε «κερδοφόρα φάμπρικα» λίγων «μανδαρίνων» κάποιων δημοσίων υπηρεσιών.  Διάφορες απόψεις περί ενίσχυσης με πρόσθετο τεχνικό προσωπικό των κατά  τόπους Πολεοδομικών Γραφείων ώστε να επιτελούν καλύτερα και  αποδοτικότερα το έργο τους ή ακόμη η δημιουργία Σώματος Ορκωτών  Μηχανικών για αποτελεσματικούς ελέγχους της ποιότητας των κατασκευών,  αποτελούν μάλλον παρωχημένες προσεγγίσεις του θέματος χωρίς κάποια  πειστική πρακτική αξία στο σημερινό πολιτικό, κοινωνικό και οικονομικό  σύστημα.
Η αναβάθμιση και ο εκσυγχρονισμός των Πολεοδομικών Γραφείων και των  Δημόσιων Υπηρεσιών είναι σίγουρα μια επιτακτική ανάγκη. Πέρα όμως από  τον επιτελικό ρόλο τους, είναι βέβαιο πως δεν μπορούν να διασφαλίσουν με  την απαραίτητη αξιοπιστία την ποιότητα και ασφάλεια των κατασκευών.
Η δημιουργία Σώματος Ορκωτών Μηχανικών παραπέμπει σε παλαιότερα  κρατικοδίαιτα μονοπωλιακά όργανα όπως Σώμα Ορκωτών Λογιστών ή Εκτιμητών,  που έπαψαν πλέον να λειτουργούν όπως στο παρελθόν, αφού οι σύγχρονες  εξελίξεις  έχουν επιβάλλει να λειτουργούν ως νομικά πρόσωπα ιδιωτικού  δικαίου που υπόκεινται στους κανόνες ανταγωνισμού της ελεύθερης αγοράς. 
Έχει γίνει πλέον συνείδηση στο ευρύ κοινό πως το Δημόσιο δεν επαρκεί και  δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει πλήρως την εφαρμογή των νόμων και των θεσμών,  ώστε να διασφαλίζεται με πειστικό τρόπο το επιθυμητό αποτέλεσμα. Επίσης,  το “ελληνικό δαιμόνιο” που από τη μια μεριά ξέρει “να συντηρεί” τους  κρατικούς μηχανισμούς και παράλληλα να τους αφορίζει για την ανικανότητα  τους, ξέρει επίσης να ακυρώνει στην πράξη προδιαγραφές, νομοθετικές  ρυθμίσεις, προεδρικά διατάγματα ή ευρωπαϊκές οδηγίες. Αποτέλεσμα, οι  κρατικοί μηχανισμοί, συνήθως, να παραμένουν στο απυρόβλητο, κάποιοι  επιτήδειοι να ωφελούνται, ο Έλληνας φορολογούμενος να είναι μονίμως  αδικημένος και η ελληνική οικονομία να χάνει την ανταγωνιστικότητά της  και τον προσανατολισμό της στο σύγχρονο γίγνεσθαι.
Ίσως είναι σκόπιμο τώρα που βιώνουμε πολιτική, κοινωνική και οικονομική  κρίση να ενεργοποιηθούν δυνάμεις ικανές για ανατροπή και ανασυγκρότηση  με γνώμονα σύγχρονες ευρωπαϊκές λύσεις, δοκιμασμένες στην πράξη για τα  θετικά αποτελέσματά τους.
Είναι γνωστό πως οι περισσότερες χώρες για τη διασφάλιση της ποιότητα  και αξιοπιστίας των κατασκευών, έχουν οδηγηθεί στο δεύτερο από τους  προαναφερθέντες τρόπους διαχείρισης που είναι η *ανάθεση των ελέγχων σε αυστηρά διαπιστευμένους Τρίτους Φορείς*.  Βέβαια, προκύπτει το ερώτημα “σε ποιους Τρίτους” και “πως μπορεί να  γίνει κάτι τέτοιο”; Μα, στην εποχή της ανοιχτής πληροφόρησης και του  διαδικτύου, της παγκοσμιοποίησης, της ενιαίας αγοράς της Ενωμένης  Ευρώπης δεν θα πρέπει να υπάρχει παρόμοιος προβληματισμός. Σε εμάς τους  ίδιους εναπόκειται, αφού πρώτα αλλάξουμε εμείς οι ίδιοι να ψάξουμε για  τις λύσεις. Αρκεί απλά, με ειλικρινή θετική διάθεση και με την εξυπνάδα /  οξύνοια που σίγουρα διαθέτουμε ως λαός, να δούμε τι έχουν κάνει και τι  πρακτικές μεθόδους εφαρμόζουν σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές χώρες.

*Ο ρόλος της Ασφάλισης*
Ο Γράφων έχει επανειλημμένα αναφερθεί στον καταλυτικό ρόλο που μπορεί να  έχει ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης στη διασφάλιση της ποιότητας των τεχνικών  έργων. Αναλύοντας την πρακτική εμπειρία άλλων ευρωπαϊκών διαφαίνεται πως  ο θεσμός της Ασφάλισης μπορεί να είναι καταλυτικός, μέσω της  συστηματικής απαίτησης για   “*Ασφάλιση Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης*” των Φορέων Παροχής Υπηρεσιών και για ασφαλιστική κάλυψη της “*10ετούς Εγγύησης Κατασκευής*”  που αφορά τους Εργολάβους – Υπεργολάβους Κατασκευαστές και Προμηθευτές.  Προς τούτο, ίσως δεν θα ήταν σκόπιμο να μελετήσουμε και να αντιγράψουμε  παραδοσιακά ανεπτυγμένες χώρες όπως Γαλλία, Γερμανία ή Αγγλία, αλλά  χώρες όπως Ισπανία ή Ιταλία. Σχετικά, αξίζει να επισημανθεί το  παράδειγμα  της Ισπανίας η οποία πριν από μια δεκαετία “αντέγραψε” το  μοντέλο της Γαλλίας σε ότι αφορά το σύστημα παραγωγής κτιριακών έργων.  Ειδικότερα, όχι απλά το ”αντέγραψε” αλλά αφού το μελέτησε, πήρε τα  θετικά στοιχεία και διαμόρφωσε ένα πιο σύγχρονο σύστημα προσδιορίζοντας  με αντικειμενικότητα το ρόλο και τις ευθύνες των διαφόρων φορέων που  μετέχουν στην παραγωγή των κατασκευών. Συγκεκριμένα, διαμόρφωσε  κατάλληλο σύστημα ελέγχων ποιότητας και εγγυήσεων για το τελικό  αποτέλεσμα προς όφελος του καταναλωτή – χρήστη των έργων. Δηλαδή, αυτού ο  οποίος σε τελευταία ανάλυση πληρώνει την ποιότητα και “την πληρώνει”  για τη μη ποιότητα! Κάτι το οποίο θα πρέπει να αποτελεί και το βασικό  μέλημα της Πολιτείας που μεριμνά και ενδιαφέρεται για την ασφάλεια και  ευημερία των Πολιτών της.
Αναφερόμενοι στην ανάγκη για νέα εξειδικευμένα ασφαλιστικά προϊόντα όπως  τα προαναφερθέντα, εύλογα τίθενται ερωτήματα όπως  “γιατί και πως”,  “ποια ασφαλιστική αγορά”. Σίγουρα οι απαντήσεις δεν είναι απλές. Ωστόσο,  υπάρχουν και είναι -μπορούν να είναι- εύκολα κατανοητές σε όσους έχουν  τη διάθεση να διερευνήσουν το θέμα υπερβαίνοντας τις γνωστές πρακτικές  της “αρπαχτής”, του εύκολου και γρήγορου κέρδους με την ελάχιστη (ή  δίχως) προσπάθεια.
Πάντως, *η λύση στο θέμα της ποιότητας και ασφάλειας των κατασκευών  συνδέεται καταρχήν με την ανάδειξη της Επαγγελματικής Ευθύνης των  Μηχανικών που έχουν ως αντικείμενο τη Μελέτη και Επίβλεψη των κατασκευών  Συμβούλων. Και εντοπίζεται στην ανάθεση του Ελέγχου και Επιθεωρήσεων σε  ανεξάρτητους ιδιωτικούς Φορείς , αυστηρά διαπιστευμένους για την  αξιοπιστία τους και με την αξίωση να παρέχουν εγγύηση των υπηρεσιών  τους. Διαθέτοντας σε μόνιμη βάση αυστηρή και αξιόπιστη  ασφαλιστική  κάλυψη της επαγγελματικής ευθύνης τους για τυχόν ζημιές άμεσες, έμμεσες  και χρηματικές απώλειες από λάθη ή παραλείψεις τους. Τότε, ο θεσμός της  Ασφάλισης εύκολα θα μπορέσει να ανταποκριθεί και στην κάλυψη της 10ετούς  Εγγύησης των Κατασκευών, που φαίνεται να είναι το ζητούμενο.*

----------

